# New P99 AS or QA?



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I am looking a purchasing a new pistol and I think I finally narrowed it down to a P99. Now its just which trigger option to go with? I have been reading for days now and like I said this is the gun I want and I know there will be mixed feelings but I want to ask any how. What is the perferred action to purchase for carry and range use?

Thanks Boo


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

AS is the best unless your other guns are Glocks.


----------



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

No other handguns this is going to be my first. I have plenty of rifles, now its time for a handgun. SA still best option?


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Walther AS has a built in decocker as a safety. So you end up with a DA/SA trigger. The QA is just like a Glock with no safety. Lots of threads about the differences. Heres one:

Walther P99 - QA or AS trigger pull? - TheFiringLine Forums


----------

